# Was beirland the anicent name for gondor?



## WizardKing (Dec 23, 2002)

*who or what is gondolin and bereiland?*

where are they and what are they?


----------



## Elennainie (Dec 23, 2002)

Gondolin was the hidden city of the elves. It's in the Silmarillion - read about it because it is a great story.


----------



## Finduilas (Dec 23, 2002)

And Beleriand is...well,it can't be descriped.Let's say that it is a part of Middle-earth and Gondolin is a part of Beleriand.But read the sil and here is a great site where you can find great maps.It's Smeagol's site :www.tolkienion.com


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 23, 2002)

Gondolin:


> The Hidden City of King Turgon,destroyed by Morgoth;it is called also the Hidden Kingdom and the Hidden Realm.


Beleriand:


> Lands west of the Blue Montain in the Elder days


 ,destroyed after The War of Wrath.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 23, 2002)

WizardKing, were are you hearing all of these names that you are asking about? I hestitate to give thorough answers to these questions because I don't want to ruin surprises in the event that you read the Silmarillion. Are you planning to read The Silmarillion?


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nóm _
> *WizardKing, were are you hearing all of these names that you are asking about? I hestitate to give thorough answers to these questions because I don't want to ruin surpises in the event that you read the Silmarillion. *


You are absolutely right!!!!


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 23, 2002)

*Just curious*



> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *You are absolutely right!!!! *


Can you make this consistent with the fact that you tell that Gondolin is destroyed, explained how Beleriand sank and then some in other threads by WizardKing?


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: Just curious*



> _Originally posted by Nóm _
> *Can you make this consistent with the fact that you tell that Gondolin is destroyed, explained how Beleriand sank and then some in other threads by WizardKing? *


I try to be polite and to reply to people's questions when I can.But as you see I reply as epitomized as it is possible.


----------



## WizardKing (Dec 24, 2002)

i am just curious, beriland is or was gondor or including mordor?


----------



## BelDain (Dec 24, 2002)

Are you talking about Beleriand?
It is the Elven home west of Eriador that sank into the sea.
Gondor is south east of where Beleriand was.


----------



## WizardKing (Dec 24, 2002)

*Was Bereiland part of middle earth?*

if so what part of middle earth sank into the ocean and is there such a map to show the outline of what took place, is Gondor the place in which Beirland was part of? questions?


----------



## Niniel (Dec 24, 2002)

Beleriand was a part of Middle-Earth that lay to the west of the Blue Mountains (Ered Luin), but it sank into the sea after the war between the Valar and Morgoth. So Gondor is not in Beleriand.


----------

